# Forum malware? (iOS)



## ENTERPRISE

I use the mobile site and main site on my phone daily and have not had any of these issues. Are you sure you do not have a malicious app on your phone ?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I use the mobile site and main site on my phone daily and have not had any of these issues. Are you sure you do not have a malicious app on your phone ?


possible, but this only happens with OCN page (which can of course be malware that ties in to a particular URL). If I don't go there on my phone, I don't see the banner. I'll do some more digging and clearing there, but I thought I'd check to see if someone else had seen this...

Now and then someone finds an exploit to these CMS systems and/or the ad stream.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It is possible, it is just first time this has been reported and as I say I have no personally been affected by this, lets see what others say.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It is possible, it is just first time this has been reported and as I say I have no personally been affected by this, lets see what others say.


Ok, I did a hard reset and it seems to be gone. I thought I had previously, but maybe I just killed the browser. So, it could have been a cookie exploit from anywhere...

WCCF has them all the time, but its like watching a train-wreck.


----------



## ThrashZone

HI,
Nope install UBlock


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It is possible, it is just first time this has been reported and as I say I have no personally been affected by this, lets see what others say.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I did a hard reset and it seems to be gone. I thought I had previously, but maybe I just killed the browser. So, it could have been a cookie exploit from anywhere...
> 
> WCCF has them all the time, but its like watching a train-wreck.
Click to expand...

I am glad you managed to get the issue sorted. It was clearly something that had snuck on your device. As I say, I do not think it is an issue with anything coming from us as I would have imagined a fair few more reports on the matter if it was our issue. Hopefully it stays sorted for you.

Thank you for reporting back.


----------

